# KCBS State Championship Virginia June 27-28th



## bigfatdaddys (Feb 24, 2014)

Hogging Up BBQ & Music Festival 
Clear Brook, Virginia
Near MD, PA, WV  (Panhandle)
$6900 + sponsor prizes
www.HoggingUp.com

NOTE: BACKYARD CONTEST ON SUNDAY 6/29
 :grilling_smilie:


----------

